# mtv-ranken



## zeroneuf (4. August 2005)

hallo,

möchte gerne ein plattencover gestalten. weiss jemand wie diese ranken, die z.b. in einigen mtv-trailern oder auch auf manchen guten websites zu finden sind, gebaut werden bzw. wie man sowas grundsätzlich nennt? erinnern sehr an efeu die dinger und sind meist schwarz. bin für jeden tip sehr verbunden.

vielen dank!
09


----------



## rundes kipfal (4. August 2005)

Selbst zeichnen?

 Aber wenn dir die Mittel zur Verfügung stehen, würde ich es mit einem 3D-Programm alá Cinema 4D machen, geht schnell, nicht wirklich schwer und sieht meistens verdammt gut aus.


----------



## versuch13 (4. August 2005)

Ja, selbst zeichnen mit Illustrator oder Freehand.


----------



## zeroneuf (5. August 2005)

na mal genehmen dank für die vorschläge. diese ranken (vielleicht habe ich das zu umständlich formuliert,,) sind meist gestochen scharf und eigentlich schwarze grafik-elemente, die auf den bild-hintergrund draufgepastet sind. erinnern auch sehr an psychedelische formen, die der eine oder andere von uns beim genuss von entsprechendem pflanzengut oder auch gerne unorganischem gebräu u.u. gerne erfahren und genossen hat. z.b. ein wurzeliger baum der in ein gesicht morpht und seine ast-arme rosenstauden-efeu-gleich mit jugendstil-anleihen kunstvoll verästelt in den himmel stemmt - herrlich - sowas muss auf mein cover. daher eben meine frage an euch wie man sowas kreiert. es ging mir vor allem um den weg dahin. ich bin gerade mal mit corel und co. familiär, denke jedoch ein gekonnter scherenschnitt auf dem scanner wird eine genehme grundlage sein. 
vielen dank nochmal!!

bon weekend,,
09


----------



## Duddle (5. August 2005)

Ich bitte dich dringendst, auf Groß-und Kleinschreibung zu achten (siehe Netiquette Pkt. 12)! Erst nach dem dritten Versuch konnte ich dein Anliegen halbwegs erfassen…


Falls ich das richtig interpretiert habe, willst du die Ranken jetzt selbst malen und einscannen?
Die Rede ist aber vom Zeichnen mit einem Vektorprogramm, mit dem gestochen scharfe Ranken oder whatever ohne Probleme möglich sind.

Corel dürfte doch auch vektororientiert sein (hab es noch nie installiert  gehabt  ), also kannst du ja direkt loslegen.


Duddle


----------



## ShadowMan (5. August 2005)

Meinst du sowas:

Tentakel mit Cinema 4d


----------



## Jacka (6. August 2005)

Ich weiß was du meinst.
Bei Werbepausen oder wenn eine neue Sendung anfängt kommen bei MTV/VIVA immer Intros in denen sich von unten her Ranken oder Schnörkel nach oben bzw. über den gesamten Schirm ziehen.

Wie unten im Bild nur komplett schwarz.
Würd mich auch sehr interessieren wie man das macht!

(Meinst du in etwa so?)


----------



## zeroneuf (8. August 2005)

Guten Morgen, 
zunächst Dank an Duddle und Shadow Man und natürlich SORRY für das Nichtbeachten der hier gültigen Netiquette bzgl. Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Nix für ungut.
Mein Scherenschnittversuch war nicht sehr fruchtbar, wusste nicht dass Ausschneiden so schwierig sein kann,, egal, wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt,,
@Shadow Man: das geht schon in die richtige Richtung. Werde mich wohl mal von meinem Corel trennen und mich softwaretechnisch neu orientieren.
@Jacka: genau diese Ranken und Schnörkel meine ich. Und einige Flyer in dieser Art habe ich auch schon gesehen (in England vor paar Wochen und da haben diese Teile auch noch "getropft" - genial,,). Wie mögen diese Dinger nur heissen? Und vor allem: werden diese Ranken generiert (random) oder wirklich gezeichnet? Sind wohl echt ein paar Chefs am Werk,,


----------



## versuch13 (8. August 2005)

versuch13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, selbst zeichnen mit Illustrator oder Freehand.


 
 Also, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen,wenn es so gut aussehen soll wie in dem Beispiel von Jacka oder auf MTV.

 Falls man sich mit weniger zufrieden gibt, findet man auch was im Netz.


----------



## Jacka (8. August 2005)

Der Ausschnitt aus meinem Post kommt von Art Stübli (Schweiz). Ein E-Magazin für Designer. Vielleicht kann man dort auch mal nachfragen, wie die das gemacht haben?


----------



## zeroneuf (8. August 2005)

@jacka: artstübli rules! Vielen Dank für die Empfehlung  

möchte mich mit folgendem Link revanchieren:

http://www.tokyoplastic.com


----------



## zeroneuf (8. August 2005)

das ist schon sehr nah an dem was ich meine: 



gesehen bei: http://www.ventilate.ca/issue09/simona.html


----------



## versuch13 (8. August 2005)

versuch13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen,wenn es so gut aussehen soll wie in dem Beispiel von Jacka oder auf MTV.
> 
> Falls man sich mit weniger zufrieden gibt, findet man auch was im Netz.


 
 Sorry Leute, glaubt ihr mir nicht oder was ist los? Jetzt zum dritten mal, sowas erstellt man am besten mit einem Vektorprogramm! Natürlich kann man es sicher auch anders machen aber alles andere wäre völliger Schwachsinn. Außer man findet fertige Vektorelemente for free oder kann es einfach nicht selbst und kauft sich z.B. hier welche.
 Allerdings wird man wahrscheinlich nirgendwo etwas wirklich gutes finden. Um .z.B. nochmal auf das Beispiel von Jacka zurück zu kommen, das dauert mit Illustrator, Freehand o.ä. ne halbe Std. 
   Naja, ihr könnt mir glauben und loslegen oder noch Tage lang weiter suchen..


    Gruß

  Edit: Nochmal zur Ergänzung:


----------



## Jacka (8. August 2005)

Danke für den Link!

@Versuch13:
Ich glaube wir haben alle verstanden was du meinst.
Wir diskutieren jetzt auch nicht darüber mit welchen Tools die Motive erstellt wurden, sonder
wo man vielleicht erfahren könnte, wie man sie erstellt.

@zeroneuf:
Frag mal im Forum für Vektorenprogramme nach, vielleicht wissen die mehr!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## versuch13 (8. August 2005)

Naja, Vektorprogramm = Pfade = Pfadwerkzeug.. Bezierkurven. Einfach mal ein Vektorprogramm öffnen, in die Werkzeugpalette schauen, und dann wird euch das schon klar sein.


----------



## MASC of Kopfarbeit (14. Oktober 2005)

Jacka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @zeroneuf:
> Frag mal im Forum für Vektorenprogramme nach, vielleicht wissen die mehr!



ist das gemacht worden! hab in dem Forum nämlich kein Thread diesbezüglich gefunden!?

ich versuche genau das selbe zu machen was zeroneuf möchte, hab aber noch nie mit Vektor Programmen gearbeitet und mir gerade Freehand installiert und versteh nur Bahnhof. Kann auch mit deinem Tipp Versuch13 ("Naja, Vektorprogramm = Pfade = Pfadwerkzeug.. Bezierkurven. Einfach mal ein Vektorprogramm öffnen, in die Werkzeugpalette schauen, und dann wird euch das schon klar sein.") absolut nichts anfangen....

habe auch hier keine Vektoren Tutorials gefunden, bin immoment also ziemlich aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Duddle (14. Oktober 2005)

MASC of Kopfarbeit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe auch hier keine Vektoren Tutorials gefunden, bin immoment also ziemlich aufgeschmissen.



Aufgeschmissen?

Tutorials.de ist zwar eine zuverlässige, aber nicht die einzige Quelle für Informationen. Suchmaschinen sind deine Freunde:
Tutorial Freehand 
Tutorial Illustrator 
Tutorial Vektor Photoshop

Aber der Beitrag von V13 war schon ein guter. Programm öffnen und ausprobieren heißt die Devise. So lernt sich's (meiner Meinung nach) am schnellsten.


Duddle


----------

